# 300zx floor mats



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

can anyone tell me where i can find some 300zx floor mats for 87 300zx 2+2


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Victoria British...


----------



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Victoria British...


where and how much?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

What color are you looking for?


----------



## mej7801 (Apr 5, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> What color are you looking for?


i have dark blue carpet


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.victoriabritish.com/

or you could contact Llyod mats. They make some of the prduction mats for gm vehicles but they have the pattern for everything from the 510 to the 350Z


----------

